# The 18 Most Suppressed Inventions



## celtic_crippler (Feb 7, 2013)

Everything from free energy to cures for cancer... interesting.

http://www.trutv.com/conspiracy/in-...t-suppressed-inventions-ever/gallery.all.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Some I think have been debunked ... or discredited by the conspiracy, perhaps? :lol:.  Some tho' have that ring to them that makes you wonder.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah... I think the "water car" may have been, but isn't it interesting that we have "hyrdogen" powered cars now. The relation is kind of eerie...

On the other hand, some have been verified.
http://www.endalldisease.com/spain-study-confirms-hemp-oil-cures-cancer-without-side-effects/


----------



## cdunn (Feb 7, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Yeah... I think the "water car" may have been, but isn't it interesting that we have "hyrdogen" powered cars now. The relation is kind of eerie...



There is a very, very small difference between burning wood to heat your house and burning ash to heat your house. The difference between hydrogen and water is precisely the same.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2013)

You can buy Tens machines here, my other half has one for his back, they can be bought very easily here so haven't been suppressed.

I thought Tesla was now a vampire and still living! Don't tell me Sanctuary has it wrong.....


----------



## Aiseant (Feb 7, 2013)

Man, I read "free energy" and immediately stop ... how to discredit a whole page with just 2 words 0_o


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2013)

The company I get my energy from is French....


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 7, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> On the other hand, some have been verified.
> http://www.endalldisease.com/spain-study-confirms-hemp-oil-cures-cancer-without-side-effects/



How true is this, *CC*?  Is it actual medical science or some 'alternative'  woo-woo nonsense?


----------



## Instructor (Feb 7, 2013)

Has our nipper ever itched and you couldn't scratch it. Has your spouse ever had to scratch your nipper for you and then didn't talk to you for a week.

Well we have the solution for you.  The new super duper nipper scratcher.  Now you will never have to go through a day unscratched.  

Quote: "my nipper used to be dry and itchy but since I got the nipper scratcher I feel amazing."

Many similar products cause chafing and redness "-ouch"

But nipper scratcher is gentle we were even able to scratch this kiwi fruit without breaking the skin.

Even babies like nipper scratcher.

And don't forget nipper scratcher for your pets.

Now you can get this amazing product for just $9.99 a $65.00 value.

But wait there's more, if you call right now we'll give you a second nipper scratcher absolutely free.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 7, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> How true is this, *CC*?  Is it actual medical science or some 'alternative'  woo-woo nonsense?



Scientifically proven. Other fascinating medical advantages have been discovered in hemp oil and from marijuana in general as well. 

For example: A recent study conducted by the University of Alabamma showed marjuana improved the effects of opiod analgesics in pain management. In short, if you allowed someone in chronic pain to use marijuana they wouldn't have to increase the dosage of their pain meds or switch them to something stronger with more adverse side effects. 

And, hemp oil is the best source of omega 3s... but while you can't get "high" from using it, it will make you pop a drug test real quick. 



Aiseant said:


> Man, I read "free energy" and immediately stop ... how to discredit a whole page with just 2 words 0_o



Tesla was a bonafied super genius... why not at least entertain his theory? Or did you even bother to research it before discounting it altogether? 

I did a simple google search and found a site with more info, including schematics and a video, of how to make a reciever costing about $2. Why not test it for yourself? If it works, you just saved some money on your power bill. If not, you're only out $2 and you've proved your point. LOL

http://www.nikolateslasecret.com/?hop=quick1986


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 7, 2013)

If I may quote our own Tez3, a  Mistress of the succinct response...

"Ballocks"


----------



## K-man (Feb 7, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> If I may quote our own Tez3, a  Mistress of the succinct response...
> 
> "Ballocks"


With respect, I think *Tez* would be more likely to say 'Bollocks'. From memory 'Ballocks' were the medieval male equivalent of the chastity belt.


----------



## K-man (Feb 7, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> You can buy Tens machines here, my other half has one for his back, they can be bought very easily here so haven't been suppressed.
> 
> I thought Tesla was now a vampire and still living! Don't tell me Sanctuary has it wrong.....


They weren't suppressed here either. I used to hire them out by the week, not that they had a great demand. Most people preferred popping a pill.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 7, 2013)

Never mind the bollocks... here's the Sex Pistols.


----------



## CanuckMA (Feb 7, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> You can buy Tens machines here, my other half has one for his back, they can be bought very easily here so haven't been suppressed.
> 
> I thought Tesla was now a vampire and still living! Don't tell me Sanctuary has it wrong.....



Extra points for the Sanctuary reference.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Sanctuary = Awesome


----------



## Big Don (Feb 7, 2013)

They got a car that runs on water, man.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Water might be better than this... http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_library/methane_bate.html  or this  http://articles.economictimes.india...045_1_fuel-cell-vehicles-hydrogen-methane-gas

We have cars here that run on http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-run-a-car-on-cooking-oil-at-18p-a-litre.html


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 8, 2013)

I tried watching "Sanctuary" but quickly lost interest. Just because it's Sci-Fi doesn't always mean you'll like it, I guess. LOL


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> I tried watching "Sanctuary" but quickly lost interest. Just because it's Sci-Fi doesn't always mean you'll like it, I guess. LOL



I think it depends on what 'type' of science fiction it is, some stuff is more fantasy. Telsa in real life was such a character that putting him in a sci fi programme seemed natural. Tesla as 'himself' in the proper time and place and not a vampire lol was also featured in another programme 'The Murdoch Mysteries'.


----------



## CanuckMA (Feb 8, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> I think it depends on what 'type' of science fiction it is, some stuff is more fantasy. Telsa in real life was such a character that putting him in a sci fi programme seemed natural. Tesla as 'himself' in the proper time and place and not a vampire lol was also featured in another programme 'The Murdoch Mysteries'.



I'm surprised Murdoch Mysteries is distributed outside Canada.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2013)

CanuckMA said:


> I'm surprised Murdoch Mysteries is distributed outside Canada.



We have Warehouse 13 too.


----------

